# Anybody has tank with just a anemones?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Just wondering how nice it could be. Can they sit tight and even polyps getting into contact?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Theres some videos on Youtube of All anemone tanks.

S[ecifically I remember one uploaded by "LAFISHGUYS" with hundreds of rose buble tip anemones.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

thank you very much. Found it and published link in General Marine forum.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I have some shots of tanks with just giant anemones that I took in Boston New England Aquarium. I will try to post the pics tomorrow


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Hubert from Reef Aquatica has a 120g (I think) full of different anenomes =)


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Here they are..Sorry about the quality of the pics they were taking with iphone


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks Alex. Looks like it is time to start a new project  
(I am hoping wife did not hear it) 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

sig said:


> thanks Alex. Looks like it is time to start a new project
> (I am hoping wife did not hear it)


Greg good luck..lol would be nice to have a tank of each type of coral...
I guess the best thing to do would be to open a store


----------

